# Found this great way of making scratch built drop pods!



## flying wombat (Dec 24, 2009)

This website says it all...
http://louistaylor.wordpress.com/2009/12/21/how-to-make-your-own-free-warhammer-40k-drop-pod-from-scratch/










They are practically free, and can be assembled very quickly.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I think this is a dangerous legal grey area. I don't realy think calling the "free 40K drop pods" is a good idea.

Apart from that, I don't think they're very good. They don't look sturdy enough, granted they're made of paper but I just don't like them.


----------



## edd_thereaper (Oct 21, 2008)

to be perfectly honest they don't really even look like drop pods

i'd rather pay games workshop for a nice sturdy detailed one but then thats just my opinion

cheers

edd


----------



## flying wombat (Dec 24, 2009)

@ Calamari: They are free meaning "Free as in speech" not "Free as in beer" you can do whatever you like with the images and templates. 


> They don't look sturdy enough


 This is not the case. I have made several of these using varying thickness of media, and they have all stood up to being knocked around quite hard. The toughest is made out of cornflake box, and it is very difficult to crush it.

@ edd_thereaper: They are an alternative design to the GW ones and are deliberately a different shape to avoid legal issues. The whole point of these is to quickly build a very cheap drop pod, if you want a GW one, it is best to pay GW the vast sum of money for an 'official' one.


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Just see it as a stand in.... I would use them, just because the real one costs money... That I can put to better use to further build my army. Good find


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The current Drop Pods from GW are just uber.


----------



## Graf Spee (Apr 29, 2009)

i like 'em. good way for low budget players to field them. gw prices.. well, you know..


----------



## primeministersinsiter (May 31, 2009)

yeah, i like this for a trial or if you want 7 or 10 drop pods


----------



## flying wombat (Dec 24, 2009)

The website has been changed to include more than one colour!:biggrin:

http://louistaylor.wordpress.com/2009/12/21/how-to-make-your-own-free-warhammer-40k-drop-pod-from-scratch/


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

I personally think that if you took this, made it, reinforced it with plasticard, and then added some detail via kitbashing, they may turn out well!

(Goes off to experiment)


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

These are actually quite cool and I would make these if Chaos could use a drop pod. In a heartbeat. Yes GW's dp is sweet but these are free


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

*I will not play space marines, *I will not play space marines*, I* WILL NOT PLAY SPACE MARINES!*"

Man, an ODST army of scouts in drop pods would be so awsome... can you do that? I only ask because those things would make it economicaly viable... *slaps self*

Those pods are very nice.  (the fact that they are free considdered)


----------



## ajchafe (Aug 13, 2009)

My sister used to make all kinds of things from patterns like this, from 1000 part motorcycle model to a badass Sonic the Hedgehog figurine, all out of paper. I think this is a great idea, even if it was just scenery (Speaking of which, there are hundrreds and thousands of papercraft patterns out there on the net of buildings, vehicals, and other stuff that could make for some pretty awesome and cheap terrain ideas)

The idea of reinforcing them with plasticard and adding bits would make them even better. Good find!


----------



## flying wombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Hi there! minor update, source files have been posted on the website, this allows the drop pod to be modified to accord to individual requirements. Have fun!

http://louistaylor.wordpress.com/20...own-free-warhammer-40k-drop-pod-from-scratch/


----------



## Eviltim (Sep 25, 2008)

The Wraithlord said:


> These are actually quite cool and I would make these if Chaos could use a drop pod. In a heartbeat. Yes GW's dp is sweet but these are free


What about Dreadclaws Although there Apoc.


----------



## flying wombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Wow! They are crazy! I love those FW chaos pods!


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

The dread claw was intended for inter ship boarding, as those claws puncture the hull, creating a hole large enough to pass through. Though chaos stays chaos, and they started just dropping them on planets, surprisingly enough it worked ^^ And last but not least, this drop pod can actually take off after landing. Talking about a versatile transport :biggrin:


----------



## flying wombat (Dec 24, 2009)

Can this be used in the game, flying? Or does it act like a DP?


----------



## DaafiejjXD (Jun 22, 2009)

Don't know.. in the fluff it states it can, but I don't have apocalypse.. so I don't know if it can in gameplay


----------



## KorRen (Sep 19, 2009)

I like them. I think it's a good alternative to spending 50.00 a pop for GW. With the economy in the toilet it's hard to aford to be a gamer, and afford to get the cool stuff. I think if you can make it and it still conforms to the rules there shouldn't be anythng wrong with it.


----------



## flying wombat (Dec 24, 2009)

I agree with you there, drop pods are not really used in the game much. If money is tight it's nice to have the money for the better warriors


----------

